
Ask HN: What is worth learning for 2050? - krzychukula
I&#x27;m in my 30ties and after reading Harari idea of the future https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.co.uk&#x2F;article&#x2F;yuval-noah-harari-extract-21-lessons-for-the-21st-century I have started thinking about what would make sense to learn now that even if made obsolete in 2050 would help me along the way.<p>Any Ideas of that&#x27;s worth learning in the time scale of 10, 20 and 30 years? I&#x27;m aware that even 10year scale is guessing - I&#x27;m asking to broaden the scope of things to consider and maybe try to look for any recurring answers.
======
richliss
Extremely creative hairdressing/styling. I'm being serious - It will be a safe
and well-paid job. Some hairdressers in London already charge £500 for a
haircut.

1\. Women are extremely protective of their hair. The idea of letting a robot
cut it is a no-go for many women.

2\. Cutting hair is complex both in terms of the problem and also the
mechanics.

3\. The profit margin in hair vs. investment required to get rid of
hairdressers means investment will probably not be significant until its low
hanging fruit way into the future.

4\. Computers/AI aren't good yet at judging style.

5\. Hair has never gone out of fashion.

6\. A cure for baldness has pretty much been discovered - get ready for more
men spending big on their new haircuts.

7\. Greying will be cured soon - expect older men to start spending more on
their new grey-free hair.

8\. Expect more near-term creative hair technology to increase the creativity
of the hairdresser rather than replace them.

------
vovk
Current zeitgeist and culture easily obscure the full view of your horizons.
It's a problem for everyone. Math helps you break out of it by stretching your
mind to see things that regular human mind (untouched by the rigors and
weirdness of math) would dismiss as preposterous (if it could somehow perceive
of such a thing in the first place). Besides, math helps develop mental
endurance and ability to think through any situation. Also, math doesn't
easily diminish in value as "the next best shiny thing" out the Valley that
can lose its value in just a couple of years.

~~~
krzychukula
Thanks. That's a good point. Even in the short term, I can think of using it
for data science or maybe 3D. There's a lot. Just to be sure are you thinking
about Math only or about CS and other academic studies as well? If so, which?

------
wilsonnb3
People have been singing and playing percussion instruments, stringed
instruments, and flutes for thousands or tens of thousands of years. None of
those skills will ever be obsolete.

~~~
krzychukula
While that is true it pretty hard to earn a living that way. It great as a
hobby though and I started learning guitar some time ago. What do you think?
Is it a good career choice in your opinion?

~~~
wilsonnb3
I think it's a pretty terrible career choice. Good for the soul, though.

